# A good tune is a good tune. Or is it?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've often wondered about people and why they listen to X band or X composer, and often wondered about the question of morals and music in general. My musical taste usually has nothing to do with my politics, beliefs or morals, unless I really can't stand what the vocalist is writing about. To me the musical experience I have is more important than if the guy was friends with Hitler or not, or whatever the other person did. In most cases, the people that I listen to are dead anyway, so listening to their music doesn't support them one bit. In the case of living composers or bands, a lot of times, all I ever know of them is the music I hear, and if I am not offended by it, I generally keep listening. Am I wrong? What are your views on the subject?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is a terrible thing to associate or assume the Artist IS the work. There's really nothing more to say than that, at least when you are talking a non-representational and non-verbal medium, such as absolute classical music.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I would generally agree that there is no reason why you should know about an artist in your appreciation of their work, but I think that if there is a living composer who is a terrible person, even criminal, you probably shouldn't be supporting them by buying their works. If Hitler were alive and composing well, I wouldn't be paying.


----------

